# Tool Talk > Machines >  doll eye insertion machine GIF

## Jon

Doll eye insertion machine. Can't believe nobody has made a homemade version yet!  :Cool: 






When you run the animation backward, it doubles as a nightmare creation machine.

----------

PJs (Aug 22, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I think I've seen something similar at an ophthalmological clinic of horrors

----------


## PJs

Now That is Creepy for sure! And the spreader fingers remind me of De Niro in Brazil and the eye stretcher.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

KustomsbyKent (Oct 22, 2018),

Moby Duck (Oct 21, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

that person's fingers are terribly close to the stitching needle I wonder if anyone ever had their fingers stitched full of hair on that thing.

----------

PJs (Oct 21, 2018)

----------


## CharlesWaugh

Wow - they should use that for nail salons! 
What a way to differentiate your business: *We give Hair Extensions to your FINGERS!*

----------

PJs (Oct 21, 2018)

----------


## PJs

A bit creepy actually!

----------

